# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  An alle Säntis Bekannten

## Manfred Seitz

An alle lieben Bekannten die wir heuer bei der Säntis-Tour kennenlernen durften,  ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest für 2015 Gesundheit, Zufriedenheit und was man sich sonst noch wünscht.

Lieber Konrad ich bin gespannt was 2015 in Bezug auf ein Treffen auf uns zukommt.

Liebe Grüße aus der grünen Hersbrucker Schweiz

Manfred und Renate

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Manfred und Renate,
da schließen wir uns natürlich sofort an mit diesen Wünschen und grüßen alle Teilnehmer der Säntis-Tour recht herzlich.
Grüße aus dem sonnig/warmen München Carlos und Hilde

----------


## Hartmut S

Auch der "Unsterbliche" möchte sich anschließen.

Lieben Gruss
auch von Brigitte

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Renate, Manfred, Hilde, Carlos, Brigitte, Hartmut und die, die später von der Säntis-Crew noch kommen könnten. 

 Auch Peggy und ich wünschen ein friedliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Start in das neue Jahr mit bester Gesundheit auf allen Wegen. In einem anderen Thread wurde der Schnee vermisst. Aber - - hier - lag er noch vor der Tür; nur das ist lang, lang her.


*"Das Leben ist kurz, weniger wegen der kurzen Zeit, die es dauert, sondern weil uns von dieser kurzen Zeit fast keine bleibt, es zu genießen"*
(Jean-Jacques Rousseau)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Tja, lieber Harald,

außer Manfred und Carlos hat sich niemand mehr gemeldet, um uns eine frohe Weihnachten zu wünschen.
Nicht weiter schlimm.
In einem Forum, mit kranken Menschen, die nicht mehr an einem Weihnachtsmann glauben, kein Problem.

Ich wünsche Euch jedenfalls ein gesundes, schönes neues Jahr 2015.
Mal gucken, was es bringt . . . 

Gruss an das gesamte Forum
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> ][/COLOR]
> ... Menschen, die nicht mehr an einem Weihnachtsmann glauben, ...


Liebe Hilde, Brigitte, Peggy, Renate, Andrea, Harald, Andi, Carlos, Manfred, Hart- und Helmut,
Vergessene, Sterbliche und Unsterbliche, Kraxelnde und Schwebende, 

Letztes Jahr kamen meine Sonnwendgrüsse teils nicht so gut an, sodass ich heuer 
mit meinen Grüssen lieber zuwartete, bis nach den verschiedenen Lichtfesten.
*So nutze ich nun das kalendarische Winterfest, um Euch allen und auch all jenen, 
die gerne auf den Säntis gekommen wären, aber nicht konnten, ein glückliches 
und - durch die Umstände relativiert - gesundes Jahr zu wünschen.*

Als prostatlichen Höhepunkt wünsche ich selbstredend nicht PSA-Höchstwerte und 
auch keine Nadirn (die ja den Wiederanstieg anzeigen würden) sondern ein
frohes Wiedersehen, ergänzt hoffentlich mit weiteren Forenmitgliedern.

Bisher ohne Echo hatte ich mal vorgeschlagen, das Treffen auf der Kiel-Oslo-
Fähre durchzuführen, weil die Luft auf dem 45m hohen Brückendeck nicht
so dünn ist wie auf dem 2500m hohen Säntis und damit die Ausfallquote
geringer sein würde. Seekrank wird man an Bord dieser stabilisierten 75'000
Tonnen schweren, schwimmenden Riesen-Glitzerpaläste nicht.
Vielleicht mag sich El Capitano mal bei Color-Lines nach den Bedingungen zu erkundigen?

Auch von oberpfälzischen Weinbergen war mal die Rede?


Egal wo, ich freue mich, Euch alle und weitere Mitbetroffene auch 2015 wiederzusehen!
Mit herzlichen Grüssen aus den nun tiefverschneiten Voralpenhügeln von Gais,

Carpe diem!
Konrad




> Man nehme zwölf Monate, putze sie 
> ganz sauber von Bitterkeit,  Geiz, Pedanterie 
> und Angst und zerlege jeden Monat 
> in 30 oder 31 Teile, so daß der Vorrat genau 
> für ein Jahr reicht. Es wird jeder Tag
> einzeln angerichtet aus einem Teil  Arbeit
>  und zwei Teilen Frohsinn und Humor. 
> Man füge drei gehäufte Esslöffel  Toleranz,
> ein Körnchen Ironie und eine Prise 
> ...

----------


## Hartmut S

> Bisher ohne Echo hatte ich mal vorgeschlagen, das Treffen auf der Kiel-Oslo-
> Fähre durchzuführen, weil die Luft auf dem 45m hohen Brückendeck nicht
> so dünn ist wie auf dem 2500m hohen Säntis und damit die Ausfallquote
> geringer sein würde. Seekrank wird man an Bord dieser stabilisierten 75'000
> Tonnen schweren, schwimmenden Riesen-Glitzerpaläste nicht.
> Vielleicht mag sich El Capitano mal bei Color-Lines nach den Bedingungen zu erkundigen?


Lieber Konrad,

der Capitano befindet sich im Winterschlaf!
Nun lass uns einmal warten. Mal sehen, was kommt.
Eine Schiffstour sollte im Sommer stattfinden.
Brigitte würde sich ggf. 3 Monate vorher darum kümmern.

Da du ja auch wünscht, dass mehr Mitglieder mitmachen, sollten wir auch Rollstuhlfahrer berücksichtigen. Das geht bei Eis, Schnee und Wellengang nicht.
Auch wenn Schiffe heute Stabilisatoren haben, kann es kritisch werden.

*Was ich mir grob vorstelle ist das:
*- Tagestour nach Oslo, oder ähnlich.
- Übernachtung im Waldhotel bei mir am Wohnort.
- Morgens Frühstück bei mir auf der Terrasse /Platz für 15 Personen, inkl. Rolli.
- Danach einen Besuch im Wildpark (5 km von mir entfernt)

Das geht alles nur in den Sommermonaten.
Meinen genauen Wohnort möchte ich hier verständlicherweise nicht öffentl. bekannt geben.
Das können wir ggf. alles später per eMail bereden.

Ich wünsche Euch ein gesundes, erfolgreiches Jahr 2015!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Klar, Captain, ich hab auch an den Sommer gedacht.
Auch wenn das, siehe Säntis, nicht immer sommerliches
Wetter garantiert.
Mit der "Color Fantasy", damals noch voller Handwerker, 
die den Riesenpott fertigstellen mussten während der Fahrt, 
hab ich den Skagerrak bei Windstärke 10 überquert. 
Der Pott fuhr wie auf Schienen ...

Ich wünsche guten Winterschlaf!
Konrad


Ah, ja:
Danke für die Einladung zum Frühstück und einen herzlichen Gruss
an Brigitte. MAcht die auch Winterschlaf?

----------


## Hartmut S

*Nein, Brigitte muss arbeiten.

*Meine verst. Mutter und meine Schwägerin sind 25 Jahre auf der Stena Line gefahren.
http://www.stenaline.de/?gclid=CIbE5...FWPmwgodQEAAOQ

Meine Schwägerin bekommt heute noch eine sagenhaft gute schwedische Rente.
Ich war damals durch meine Mutter und meinem Bruder für die Seefahrt inspiriert worden.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Nachtag:

*Hartmut's Frühstück:
*1 Glas Orangensaft
1 Glas Milch
1 Ei
! Scheibe Mehrkornbrot 
1 Roggenbrötchen
2 Scheiben Käse
2 Scheiben Wurst
2 Tassen Kaffee (frisch gemahlen und gebrüht von einem Saeco-Kaffeevollautomaten)
1 Zigarette 
1 X Nutella, Honig und Ahornsirup (in Schale serviert)

na dann . . . . 
. . . gefällt Euch das?
Sonst sollten wir in die Weinberge fahren.
Ich weiß es nicht!
Es war nur mal so ein blöder Vorschlag von mir . . . 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Gar nicht so blöd.
Nur mag ich Filterzigarretten noch weniger gerne essen zum 
Frühstück als dick mit Nutella beschmierte filterlose Roth-Händle.

Danke für die Einladung!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Ja lieber Hartmut,

das hört sich doch schon mal gut an. So Gott will sind wir natürlich dabei. Renate und ich besitzen als Landratten auch das Seemanns-Patent allerdings nur für die Binnen-
Gewässer, waren aber auch schon in jungen Jahren als wir noch Skipper waren an der Küste unterwegs. Da unsere Kinder keine Zeit und auch wenig Interesse hatten, haben wir unser Motorboot verkauft, war uns zu anstrengend.

Wir freuen uns schon jetzt auf das Frühstück und die Oslo-Tour.

Prosit Neu Jahr

Manfred und Renate

----------


## Briele

Liebe Säntisleute,
Liebe Freunde und Bekannte,

Wir wünschen Euch ein gutes Neues Jahr, wenn möglich von allem das Allerbeste. Man weiß, weniges bleibt wie es ist, aber möge das Gute bleiben, anderes besser werden. Habt es gut und fein, wenn es geht immer mit Hoffnung und Zuversicht im Herzen.

Uns geht es recht gut. Mir mit dem Rastaman und ich meine sagen zu können, ihm mit mir. Es bleibt spannend - und - siehe oben - auch wir sehen zu, Hoffnung und  Zuversicht zu “nähren”.

Alles Liebe und Gute 
Von Rastaman und Briele

----------


## uwes2403

Ich war zwar nicht mit auf dem Säntis, wüsche aber aber trotzdem allen Schreibern und Lesern ein prima 2015 :-)

Ob nun mit oder ohne Zigarette zum Frühstück.

Uwe

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Hartmut,

noch ein kurzer Nachtrag zum Frühstück auf Euerer Terrasse. Für uns bitte ohne Zigaretten und ohne Nutella (wir schließen uns Konrad an). Wir bringen Renates selbst gemachte Marmelade mit, wenn es gewünscht wird für alle Anwesenden.

Hatten hier so schönen Schnee, jetzt regnet es ihn wieder weg, schade.

Grüße aus der grau/weißen Hersbrucker Schweiz

Manfred und Renate

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... wenn es gewünscht wird für alle Anwesenden.


Ooh Jaaa, gerne! Aber wohl nicht für den Captain.




> Hatten hier so schönen Schnee, jetzt regnet es ihn wieder weg, schade.


Ja, hier auch. Ich hatte die LL-Ski bereitgelegt in der Spur, als es begann, zu schütten,
und dies nach einem traumhaften 1. Januar. Und auch heute Morgen noch schien die 
aufgehende Sonne ins Bett.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

> Uns geht es recht gut. Mir mit dem Rastaman und ich meine sagen zu können, ihm mit mir.


Liebe Briele und Rastamann

Wenn ihr nicht grad in Kärnten weilt, wäre es schön, Euch auf dem Kieler Säntistreff
in Oslo persönlich kennenlernen zu dürfen. Auch wenn ihr das Kapitel Prostatakrebs
auf so verschiedene Weise hinter Euch gelassen habt, bzw. daran seid, dies zu tun,
gehört Ihr Beide dazu.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Freunde,

ein neues Jahr hat begonnen.
Unseren Frust, bezogen auf unsere Krankheit haben wir mitgenommen, und denken, dass die Medizin uns heilen kann.
Wenn nicht, dann können wir nur hoffen, dass es jenseits unserer Vorstellungen noch etwas anderes gibt.

Wir existieren in diesem Raum und in dieser Zeit,
Wir wissen nicht, ob wir eine neue Chance auf Leben bekommen.
Wir sollten daher unser jetziges Leben so nehmen, wie es ist, und das nächste Treffen schon einmal vorplanen.
Egal, wo unser Treffen stattfindet. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen anderen Vorschlag!
Renates Marmelade können wir überall rauchen, eh hm mm . . . naschen.

Wie gesagt, es war nur ein spontaner Vorschlag von mir, das nächste Treffen einmal Richtung Norden auszurichten. Damit hätten wir auch Briele, Uwe, und den Rastaman in unserem Boot.

Die Festtage waren dieses Jahr recht bescheiden bei uns.
Schönes sündiges Essen. Es gab Ente, Raclette, Baggetts, Kartoffelsalat, Grünkohl, Kochwurst, Kassler und Zucker.
Natürlich alles zu seiner Zeit, richtig sortiert, aber für einen Kranken nicht artgerecht.
Ansonsten haben wir nicht groß gefeiert.
Zwischendurch durfte ich mich über eine, mit meiner Anlage nicht kompatible Modelleisenbahn freuen.

Lieber Konrad, nehme es bitte nicht sooo ernst.
Natürlich wird der Unsterbliche im Gebäude keine Zigarette rauchen, wenn Nichtraucher anwesend sind. Wir haben einige Nichtraucher-Freunde. Wir hatten uns bereits vor 
der Gesetzesänderung (EU Richtlinie) damit auseinander gesetzt und immer Rücksicht genommen.

Ich wünsche Euch für dieses neue Jahr alles Gute1

Gruss
Hartmut

*Rätsel für Konrad:*
Wir existieren in diesem Raum und in dieser Zeit,
aber wo sind wir, wenn wir träumen, in der Narkose, oder wenn wir gestorben sind?

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Ja Hartmut, das Neue Jahr hat begonnen. Das mit dem Norden finden wir gut, setz schon mal die Segel................................

Gruß
Manfred und Renate

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Rätsel für Konrad:*
> Wir existieren in diesem Raum und in dieser Zeit,
> aber wo sind wir, wenn wir träumen, in der Narkose, oder wenn wir gestorben sind?


Das, lieber Hartmut, ist einfach.
Als körpergebundene Wesen sind wir Raum und Zeit unterworfen.
Sind wir mal gestorben, sind wir nicht mehr, 
und der Körper wird mehr oder weniger feierlich entsorgt.


Bis dahin kommen wir gerne mal in den Norden für so
einen Säntistreff mit weniger dünner Luft. Einen Vorschlag
hatte ich ja schon gemacht, aber ihr kennt die Gegend und 
die Möglichkeiten besser.

Auch ich genoss Raclette zum Jahreswechsel, allerdings ohne
Kochwürste, Ente und Kasseler als Beilage.

Let the good times roll
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Fans,

da wird nicht viel Zeit übrig bleiben, um zu Hartmuts Picknick zu kommen. Bitte - *hier* - lesen. Aber es muss  ja auch nicht Oslo sein. Wer kennt Oslo noch nicht?

*"Was wir brauchen, sind ein paar verrückte Leute; seht euch an, wohin uns die Normalen gebracht haben"*
(George Bernard Shaw)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Liebe Säntis-Fans und solche die es noch werden wollen...................

Da hat doch Konrad von den Oberpfälzischen Weinbergen geschrieben. Lieber Konrad da liegst Du völlig falsch. Die Oberpfalz liegt östlich von Nürnberg, da wächst kein Wein. Bei uns spricht man von der Stein-Pfalz (wir sind Steinreich)

Lieber Konrad Du bist mit all Deinen Kommentaren so perfekt aber hier liegst Du völlig daneben. Wenn wir ins Weinland möchten ist die Gegend in Haralds Nähe glaube ich besser, der Norden hat aber auch seine Reize.................

Grüße 
Manfred und Renate

----------


## Hvielemi

> Da hat doch Konrad von den Oberpfälzischen Weinbergen geschrieben. Lieber Konrad da liegst Du völlig falsch. ... hier liegst Du völlig daneben. Wenn wir ins Weinland möchten ist die Gegend in Haralds Nähe glaube ich besser ...


 Ja, ihr Lieben, da lag ich falsch - wiedermal.
Gemeint war die Südpfalz, irgendwie jenseits des Rheins gelegen, von Heidelberg her gesehen.
Wenn es um Wein geht, liegt am Rhein auch das Blauburgunderland am Hochrhein westlich des Bodensees und am Alpenrhein die Bündner Herrschaft, zwischen Maienfeld und Chur, wo wohl die besten Tropfen entlang des ganzen Stromes gekeltert werden. Dort wären wir wieder fast am Säntis ...

Gruss aus St. Gallen, wo ich am KSSG grad die Pause zwischen der Injektion von Technetium99-Biphosphonat und dem Knochenszintigramm (zwischendurch noch schnell ein CT) verbringe, und auf dessen Kantonsgebiet rund um den Säntis mancher  schätzenswerter Rebberg liegt.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Wer kennt Oslo noch nicht?


Ich Harald.

Dafür bin ich mal als 20-jähriger zu Ostern mit der Stena Line von Kiel nach Kopenhagen gefahren.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Briele

Lieber Konrad,

Herzlichen Dank für Deine lieben Worte an uns! Ich denke es wäre verwegen wenn wir meinten das Thema „Prostatakrebs“ hinter uns lassen zu können. Das wird nicht gehen. Aber ich bin natürlich schrecklich froh und dankbar, dass es jetzt so ist wie es ist.

Danke auch für die Einladung am Forumstreffen teilzunehmen. Wir würden Euch natürlich sehr gerne kennenlernen! 

Mir ist eben in den Sinn gekommen, dass ich ganz schwer Pläne machen kann die in ferner Zukunft liegen, wobei 6 Monate für mich schon fern sind. Vielleicht ist das so, weil ich in den letzten 18 Jahren meistens das Gefühl hatte mit einer völlig unberechenbaren Zukunft zu leben was meine lieben Menschen betrifft, und somit mich. 

Und dann: gleich Oslo? Mal sehen.
liebe Grüße und gute Wünsche von Briele und Rastaman

----------


## Carlos

Liebe Forentreffen Fan`s
möchte mich jetzt auch mal in Stellung bringen und unsere Einstellung zu einem Treffen in diesem Jahr darlegen.
Grundsätzlich sind wir gerne wieder dabei, ganz egal in welche Richtung es gehen würde.
Ein Problem liegt bei uns nur bei einem Oslo-Trip.
Aus familieren Gründen gibt es keine Urlaube (auch kurze Trips) mehr auf eine Insel oder ein Schiff. Wir müssen praktisch für einen Notfall auch innerhalb eines Tages nach München zurück kehren können. Wir haben uns mit dieser Einschränkung recht gut arrangiert und machen durchaus schöne Urlaube in einem Umfeld bis ca. 1000 Km. Das bietet uns eine reiche Auswahl zur vollsten Zufriedenheit. 
Damit ist eigentlich alles ausgedrückt. Sollte es nach Oslo gehen, was ja ein toller Vorschlag ist, könnten wir allenfalls nur ganz kurzfristig aufspringen.
Wir kennen Oslo sehr gut von unseren Norwegen-Urlauben in den 80ger und 90ger Jahren und sind auch mit der Fähre dort schon angekommen, Einfach super !
Herzliche Grüße, Carlos

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Carlos und R.,

da habe wir nun ein kleines Problemchen, das wir sicherlich zu Eurer Zufriedenheit noch lösen werden.
Wir müssen nicht unbedingt nach Oslo schippern.
Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat. 
Die Zeit haben wir bestimmt noch.

Lieben Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Naaaa . . . 
hat schon jemand eine Idee, wie wir Carlos und sein Frauchen mit einbinden können?
Im März / April bin ich in Alacant.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------

